# Further advice on buying a use Hymer B584



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

I have already received some good advice on this forum about what to look for when buying a Hymer. Well I've seen on for sale (online) at Motorlands in Wigan, Lancs which I have made enquiries about. Its a 2002 LHD with 79,000km and 2 owners showing. I asked about service history and for this and other questions to be e-mailed to me. They emailed me and said that the vehicle has just had 2 services since new (one in 2004 and the other in 2007) and the cambelt was changed in 2007 at 53,000km. The drivers seat apparently is showing a few signs of wear (this surprises me). In general, I am told that the vehicle is in excellent condition inside and out. They said that they would MOT it if needed and Tax it and then do a full habitational check plus gases etc. I am living in France but the warranty won't cover it unless I take it back to them in Wigan. The advertised price is £21,995 but before any negotiations I wondered what you 'experts' think about it....should I think about buying or leave it and wait for something else as if I do buy, it will be 'blind' I will be paying over the phone and have a colleague collect it for me?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Buying blind sounds risky.

The cambelt will be due again, as it is not just by miles, but time as well.

Can't the colleague check it out for you?

In a case like this I think I would put value on a warranty (and judge things by how comprehensive they are willing to make it), even if it would be impractical to come over for every little issue. Firstly, you would be covered for major issues, that might mike the trip over here woethwhile. Secondly, it gives some indication of the confidence the dealer has in he van.

Is there some independent survey you could have done?

Good luck,

Pieter


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

£22,000 on a vehicle you haven't seen, that hasn't been serviced to scedule? You're as mad as a box of frogs :lol: 

It almost certainly should have been serviced more than twice in 11 years and 50,000 miles.

There are PLENTY of Hymer B584's available in the UK and Germany, look at this example for £19,000 advertised on German Autotrader mobile.de but is in fact in the UK: Hymer on Mobile.de HERE

Loads more in Germany HERE.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*hymer 584*

Good evening, 
Where are you in Charente Maritime ?
We're near Surgeres but bought our 584 from Niort Evasion., 4 years ago now. The price was good in comparison to UK & much easier than if you have to worry about UK MOT each year. As you know CT is 2 years here.
Have you looked on Le Bon Coin ? might be worth a punt.
Lots of hymers around here.
Have a friend who I think may be selling his 584 ( bar version) here. PM me if you might be interested. 
Regards.
Barrie.


----------



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> £22,000 on a vehicle you haven't seen, that hasn't been serviced to scedule? You're as mad as a box of frogs :lol:
> 
> It almost certainly should have been serviced more than twice in 11 years and 50,000 miles.
> 
> ...


 Addie! You are dead right about the 'Mad as a box of frogs' (I am in France after all) and thanks for the links. I'll let you know how I get on. Cheers!


----------



## Geoff123 (Sep 4, 2006)

Campingcar said:


> I have already received some good advice on this forum about what to look for when buying a Hymer. Well I've seen on for sale (online) at Motorlands in Wigan, Lancs which I have made enquiries about. Its a 2002 LHD with 79,000km and 2 owners showing. I asked about service history and for this and other questions to be e-mailed to me. They emailed me and said that the vehicle has just had 2 services since new (one in 2004 and the other in 2007) and the cambelt was changed in 2007 at 53,000km. The drivers seat apparently is showing a few signs of wear (this surprises me). In general, I am told that the vehicle is in excellent condition inside and out. They said that they would MOT it if needed and Tax it and then do a full habitational check plus gases etc. I am living in France but the warranty won't cover it unless I take it back to them in Wigan. The advertised price is £21,995 but before any negotiations I wondered what you 'experts' think about it....should I think about buying or leave it and wait for something else as if I do buy, it will be 'blind' I will be paying over the phone and have a colleague collect it for me?


Sounds risky as others have said....see my post on buying a used 584.....Hymer seats are pretty hard wearing, if they are worn with only 79,000 km on the clock, I would be a bit wary!...Regards Geoff123.


----------

